
Who Are the Real-Life Models of “Silicon Valley” Characters? - janvdberg
https://backchannel.com/who-are-the-real-life-models-of-silicon-valley-characters-we-have-them-3507bc890d9a#.7k59i3oj8
======
nasalgoat
Ahh nice, a call out to HN! I do often find the people here humourless.

------
danellis
I wonder why the article was deleted.

